# KDE 3.5.7: Text unter Gimp-Logo ist kursiv :-)

## sprittwicht

Also KDE ist ja immer wieder für ne Überraschung gut.

Nach dem KDE-Update auf 3.5.7 war auf einmal der Text "The GIMP" unter dem Desktopicon kursiv. Aber NUR dort, bei allen anderen Icons ist der Text normal.

Icon gelöscht, ins K-Menü, Gimp per Drag-and-drop auf den Desktop gezogen, "An diese Stelle kopieren", schwupp: Schon wieder kursiv.

In der Konsole gimp-2.2.desktop im Desktopordner nach gimptest-2.2.desktop kopiert: altes Icon kursiv, neues gerade.

Altes Icon gelöscht, gimptest-2.2.desktop nach gimp-2.2.desktop umbenannt, Text gerade.

Nochmal testweise Icon aus dem K-Menü auf den Desktop gezogen, dieses Icon wieder kursiv (der Text natürlich).

Also mit dem Workaround des manuellen Kopierens und Löschens kann ich wunderbar leben, aber.... WAS ist hier gerade passiert?  :Smile: 

Wer schon KDE 3.5.7 installiert und Gimp auf seinem Rechner hat, kann ja mal aus purer Langeweile das Icon aus dem Menü auf den Desktop ziehen, würd mich einfach mal interessieren, ob ich wieder der Einzige mit dieser kleinen Spinnerei bin.

----------

## Finswimmer

Nö nö, alles normal hier.

tobi

----------

## tost

Warum bei mir die Icons für den Firefox und Thunderbird gänzlich verschwunden sind gehört wohl auch in diese Kategorie...

Grüße

----------

## Lenz

Das liegt wohl daran, dass seit KDE 3.5.7 Links auf dem Desktop kursiv dargestellt werden. Eine Verknüpfung zu einem Programm ist allerdings kein Link, sondern eine Datei, daher sollte diese steil dargestellt werden.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

```
ls -l /usr/share/applications/*.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   368 12. Aug 22:39 /usr/share/applications/Assistant.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 11329 13. Aug 11:27 /usr/share/applications/base.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   240 27. Mai 09:40 /usr/share/applications/bsh-console-bsh.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 11187 13. Aug 11:27 /usr/share/applications/calc.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   712 16. Jun 05:16 /usr/share/applications/cups.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   374 12. Aug 22:39 /usr/share/applications/Designer.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  8966 13. Aug 11:27 /usr/share/applications/draw.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   226 27. Mai 17:28 /usr/share/applications/eclipse-3.2-eclipse-sdk-3.2.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   264 28. Mai 12:10 /usr/share/applications/frozen-bubble-frozen-bubble.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3443 27. Mai 19:08 /usr/share/applications/gaim.desktop

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    37 13. Aug 00:42 /usr/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop -> /usr/share/gimp/2.0/misc/gimp.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   378 26. Mai 22:43 /usr/share/applications/Google-googleearth.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 11167 13. Aug 11:27 /usr/share/applications/impress.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   268  1. Jun 23:45 /usr/share/applications/iscan-iscan.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   362 12. Aug 22:39 /usr/share/applications/Linguist.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7799 13. Aug 11:27 /usr/share/applications/math.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   258 13. Aug 01:23 /usr/share/applications/mozilla-firefox-2.0.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1187  6. Jul 06:37 /usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   226 28. Mai 01:35 /usr/share/applications/neverball-neverball.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   226 28. Mai 01:35 /usr/share/applications/neverputt-neverball.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   269 28. Mai 14:22 /usr/share/applications/nmapfe.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   194 13. Aug 03:45 /usr/share/applications/nvidia-settings.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   278 28. Mai 01:32 /usr/share/applications/ppracer-ppracer.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1000  6. Jul 06:14 /usr/share/applications/screensaver-properties.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   270 12. Aug 20:06 /usr/share/applications/sun_java-1.4.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   270 21. Jul 03:47 /usr/share/applications/sun_java-1.5.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   746 12. Aug 06:17 /usr/share/applications/sun_jdk-1.6.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   623 28. Mai 01:26 /usr/share/applications/supertux.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1694 13. Aug 11:27 /usr/share/applications/template.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   387 16. Aug 23:10 /usr/share/applications/todiscgui.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   408 16. Aug 23:10 /usr/share/applications/tovidgui.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   249 16. Jun 05:50 /usr/share/applications/virtualbox.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3622 13. Aug 11:27 /usr/share/applications/web.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   200 24. Jul 00:32 /usr/share/applications/widelands-widelands.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   134 12. Aug 14:09 /usr/share/applications/wine.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   213 21. Jul 06:03 /usr/share/applications/wireshark-wireshark.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 12187 13. Aug 11:27 /usr/share/applications/writer.desktop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   196 16. Jun 05:52 /usr/share/applications/xsane-xsane.desktop
```

Die Verknüpfung zu The GIMP ist nur ein symbolischer Link. KDE folgt beim Kopieren nicht dem Link, sondern kopiert den Link an sich, was IMO auch irgendwo sinnvoll ist.

----------

## sprittwicht

Womit das Rätsel wohl gelöst (oder zumindest erklärt) wäre. Die Datei, der er beim Drag-and-Drop im /home/$user/Desktop-Order ablegt, ist bei Gimp tatsächlich ein Link.

Aber woher wisst ihr das mit dem "Links auf dem Desktop werden jetzt kursiv dargestellt"? Und vor allem: WIESO werden die jetzt kursiv dargestellt, kann man das auch wieder abschalten?

----------

